# Intro and cute photo of my LGD puppy!



## iloveafarmer (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi,
I'm Judy and I have a 12 week old 3/4 Anatolian-1/4 Pyr LGD named Havva. Her herd is a bottle calf, 3 mini-LaMancha goats and 2 Shetland sheep so far. My husband went out the goat barn on his way in the house tonight and took this photo:








Havva and Rubeus are such good friends! 

We're new to the whole small livestock world, we've had Angus cattle for about 8 years that took care of themselves against coyotes and dogs, but my little ones needed more help. For a puppy, Havva is so mellow, and all her reactions to the livestock are spot-on what we want in an LGD. Very happy with this girl!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

she is very, very cute! But do realize that she will be bad at some point. She is a LGD breed, but she has no adult LGD around to teach her what's an acceptable way to behave around stock. So the time will come (any time between now and 2 years old) when she decided that livestock is fun to chase. Don't give up on her, just realize it's probably going to happen and you will have to correct her....even possibly separate her until she learns the right way to act (with your supervision).


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

And whatever you do, do NOT let her be around lambing or kidding until she's at LEAST two. When you have a new lamb or kid take her in there on a leash and supervise closely.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Our best LGD is the same mix. Dep is unbelievably incredible. He is now about 4. During his 2nd kidding season he hepled clean off kids as they were born. unbeknownst to us the doe was in labor & we heard him snap at a lookie loo.


----------

